# Where to buy speaker box carpet?



## mattldm

I need to buy some carpet to cover the box that I just built. I have tried both Lowes and Home Depot, and neither have anything.

I know that you can get it from Elemental Designs, or parts express online, but I was just wondering if there were any other (possible less expensive) places to buy carpet.

Is there anything I should look for specifically on the carpet, like what type of carpet is easiest to work with? etc.

Any help would be great!

thanks


----------



## snaimpally

Supposedly Walmart has cheap carpet. I have read posts by others who have bought it at Walmart but have not verified it myself.


----------



## jerzxdevil

I used the Walmart replacement carpet (gray) for my enclosure and false floor. It was pretty easy to work with and matched nicely with the factory carpet in my trunk.

It's a 36" x 72" roll. I forget how much, but i don't think it was any more then $20


----------



## dogstar

I found partsexpress was pretty tough to beat for price. 
I just used some of their stuff on a fiberglass project last night, it is a nice thickness, but with plenty of stretch.


----------



## Vermithrax

The Wal-Mart replacement carpet works pretty well, but if your box is much bigger than a cubic foot or so 1 roll may not be enough. It's about $7 a roll. Wal-Mart around here has stopped carrying it and I've seen it in Big Lot's instead. A local upholstery shop might be a resource.


----------



## kwhitelaw

the pep boys across the street from my shop has rolls in common colors..

dont rule out checking with your local stereo shop. I tend to keep a dozen different colors at one time in stock, and if its leftover from a job and someone needs it, i'll discount it down..


----------



## mattldm

kwhitelaw said:


> the pep boys across the street from my shop has rolls in common colors..
> 
> dont rule out checking with your local stereo shop. I tend to keep a dozen different colors at one time in stock, and if its leftover from a job and someone needs it, i'll discount it down..


thanks for the tip, I will check out a few locals!


----------



## annoyingrob

I got carpet from an automotive upholstery shop. It wasn't cheap, but it was very nice carpet.


----------

